# What OTC medicines safe for sinus congestion while breastfeeding?



## Siera (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm currently taking the Sudafed PE but it doesn't really seem to be helping. Doctor said I can't take Aleeve Cold and Sinus. Any other suggestions? It's the weekend so I can't call the doctor, but I need some relief before tomorrow! Thanks!


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Sudafed (pseudoephedrine) will tank supply - it is REALLY good at drying up milk.

Sinus congestion is hard because the good decongestant (pseudoephedrine) dries up milk. Have you tried any non-medicinal options? Neti pot? Breath right strips?


----------



## Siera (Nov 11, 2008)

OMG I didn't know that! Thanks for telling me! Yes, I am using the pot and also a humidifier. Trying to drink mint tea, too. Hot showers...it doesn't seem to be helping.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Sorry I can't help - hopefully some other Mamas will chime in. All I can do is offer my sympathy. I _really hate_ to be congested so I really feel for you!


----------



## pinky (Nov 21, 2001)

Sudafed generally affects supply only in some women, so if you haven't seen a problem, you may be okay on that front.

Aleve cold and sinus is just a combination of naproxen and pseudophedrine. You're already taking the pseudophedrine, so that wouldn't be a change (and is safe, just may cause a drop in supply.) Naproxen is just a pain reliever, and probably safe (L3)--but unless there's some other reason that it's contraindicated, ibuprofen is probably a better choice.

There's certainly no reason to think that the Aleve Cold and Sinus is less safe than the Sudafed PE that you are already taking, which has both an L3 and an L2 drug. But both are probably fine.

My go-to drug when I'm congested is Afrin nasal spray!

best of luck, and hope you feel better.


----------



## PatioGardener (Aug 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pinky* 

My go-to drug when I'm congested is Afrin *nasal spray*!


This is a great idea. I'm not familiar with 'Afrin' - but a nasal spray is much less likely to act systemically than a pill. (I'll file this away for the future when I am congested - thanks!)


----------

